# Parker buckshot tuning questions



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

hello all,my wifes bow is a parker buckshot,we recently used the grow with parker deal and got 50 lb limbs.my dealer installed them for me.anyways as she was drawing it back i noticed that the timing was a ways off. the upper cam wasnt close to the drawstop at full draw when the bottom cam was on it.i removed the cables and set them to factory 33 3/4" and string to 52".at these lengths the timing is way off.in order to get the cams to hit the stops at nearly same time i had to untwist the top and twist the bottom bus cables.after that i bottomed out the limbs and checked draw weight...40 lbs even.did i do something wrong or is that as good as it gets.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

Check the draw length adjustment and make sure they are the same on both cams.


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

yep,they are both on the 25" setting.i am afraid that if i continue to try and get it "perfect" i'll continue to lose draw weight.currently ata is 31 1/2" factory specs are 32 ata.brace height is still very just a tic under 6" which is factory spec for brace height.





Oggies Outdoors said:


> Check the draw length adjustment and make sure they are the same on both cams.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

What is the actual DL? Im not positive but I think you should be setting the timing and DL with the limbs bottomed out and then slack it down to where you want to shoot.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

Where did you get your factory spec lengths for the string and cable? I will check my books tuesday to make sure the specs Parker list are for untwisted strings and cables. You did not mention which way you measured them.


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

Oggies Outdoors said:


> Where did you get your factory spec lengths for the string and cable? I will check my books tuesday to make sure the specs Parker list are for untwisted strings and cables. You did not mention which way you measured them.


well...i measured them twisted.i took them off after getting the bow back and the length was right on the factory specs.i got the spec #'s off their web page.i appreciate the help so far:cocktail:


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

String and Cable measurements for Parker are untwisted. Then you put 40 counterclockwise turns in the string and 20 counterclockwise turns in the cables. This should get your specs close. adjust the ATA with the string and the poundage with cables. It sounds like the string and cables are strecthed or the wrong length. You can call Parker at 1-800-707-8149 to verify this info or ask them what they think, I'm sure they will be more than glad to help you out.


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

great,i'll try and verify then adjust.thanks for the help.




Oggies Outdoors said:


> String and Cable measurements for Parker are untwisted. Then you put 40 counterclockwise turns in the string and 20 counterclockwise turns in the cables. This should get your specs close. adjust the ATA with the string and the poundage with cables. It sounds like the string and cables are strecthed or the wrong length. You can call Parker at 1-800-707-8149 to verify this info or ask them what they think, I'm sure they will be more than glad to help you out.


----------

